# Pt. Pleasant surf fishing



## Dave3907 (Sep 7, 2005)

Ive got a house near Bay Head beach. Is the surf fishing any good around there or anywhere else in Pt. Pleasant?


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

Welcome to Pier & Surf!

The fishing up there is excellent in the fall. Things are just starting to pop; bait is moving and the pluggers are picking up fish.

From Point Pleasant north to the Hook, access to the beaches is walk on only. I would recommend staying mobile, leapfrogging the streets trying many spots until you find a productive area. Stay aware of the end of block parking regulations and private driveways. Most parking regs are relaxed after Labor Day but some of those towns up there can be hostile to "outsiders" regardless of the time of year. 

If you have 4 wheel drive there are some towns that issue permits; according to NJ Beach Buggy Assoc. , Brick Township is the northernmost municipality that issues permits. If I remember corectly that town is just south of Point Pleasant.


----------



## SALTSHAKER (Dec 5, 2002)

*Pt Pleasant*

You are right in the middle of it. I am not far from point and come down as the season progresses. Like to be on the beach atop of the walk on as the sun starts to rise. Lot of action when the fish are moving .... Try some bait fishing in there also, there are several beaches and all will produce.... goood luckkk


----------



## Dave3907 (Sep 7, 2005)

*thanks*

hey thanks a lot for the replies, it was a big help. cant wait to be out there fishing when the weather gets a little colder.


----------



## cfishigotu (Aug 27, 2003)

Dave, don't forget the Point Pleeasant Canal in your own back yard. In a few weeks, this lights up with fish.

Good Luck.


----------



## Dave3907 (Sep 7, 2005)

*Canal*

How did you know my house was right on the canal?? Thats odd. I havent caught anything in there from my house but I did catch a small stripped bass down by the state police station. What can i expect to catch in the canal and when is the best time to fish there? 

Thanks


----------



## cfishigotu (Aug 27, 2003)

Dave,

I know the area. But I took a guess that you were close. I did not know you were on it.

One way you fish the canal is during the slack tides for Blackfish and Sea Bass in the fall. Usually starts 2 1/2 hours after high or low on the ocean. It last for about 1 hour and then it picks up again. Some guys use fiddler crabs. I like clam myself. Fiddlers only get Blackfish. I hit this type of fishing every fall. This can be fun as Tog try to take you into the rocks.

For stripers, I use a Fin S and walk it along the fench. Usually Spring and Fall. Night time is best. But be careful. Last years was a poor year. Lot of bait needs to go through for it to work.

Winter Flounder go through there too in the spring. But, that season is now closed.


You are lucky to live there. Do you actually live on it?


----------



## Dave3907 (Sep 7, 2005)

Yeah. I can go out the back door, open up the gate, and walk down to the water. For the most part i just get snagged in that canal or bring up a boat load of seaweed in past experiences.


----------



## cfishigotu (Aug 27, 2003)

Dave, yes there are alot of snags there. When it goes slack, this is the time to try. Your chances of getting snag go down when the water slows down.

When the tide picks up again, I head a 1/2 mile east to the Surf fish there until it slows again 5 hours later. I usually plan for two tides shifts.

Best of both worlds I guess.


----------



## cfishigotu (Aug 27, 2003)

Dave, the canal is hot right now for Blackfish.


----------

